# Failed updates: LR CC on laptop and desktop



## hman (Jun 9, 2016)

Using the CC app, attempted to update both LR CC2015 and PS CC2015. PS worked, LR did not. Here's the error message I received:
Exit Code: 7
Please see specific errors below for troubleshooting. For example,  ERROR: DF024 ...


-------------------------------------- Summary --------------------------------------

- 0 fatal error(s), 1 error(s)



----------- Payload: Adobe Lightroom 6.0.0.0 {8048A5DF-8A70-5BE1-954B-E0FDE1BD0D0D} -----------

ERROR: DF024: Unable to move file at "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Installers\adobeTemp\{8048A5DF-8A70-5BE1-954B-E0FDE1BD0D0D}\_289_1d478ce3a0e11061790c3a66bd06c669" to "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Helpers\DynamicLinkMediaServer\dynamiclinkmediaserver\1.0\MXF_SDK_GenericContainer_MPEG_ESAudio_4.4.33_vs10.dll" Error 32 The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.. Try setting correct permissions to the specified file/folder or parent folder, so that admin has rights to modify it.(Seq 282)

On the laptop, the links for support do not work- says url is too long. Haven't tried the desktop yet, similar issue. Anyone else have this issue? is there a quick fix that I can do? I uninstalled the previous version of LR CC2015, and am able to use standalone L% 5.7. But cannot download and install newest LR CC. Thanks so much!!


----------



## hman (Jun 9, 2016)

All is well- excellent help from Adobe live chat- turns out I had to disable virus protection and firewall to complete the LR CC update. Hope this helps others who may have same issues.


----------

